# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Primer on security hardware for frames?

## kmullen

I'm wondering if anyone can point me to a resource that goes over the basics of what to consider in choosing security hardware for frames?

Thanks!

----------


## JasonO

Here are a few things I found just looking around the interwebs:

http://www.nps.gov/museum/publicatio...gram/02-07.pdf
https://www-604.chartisinsurance.com...674-336699.pdf

I posted you're question to the Listserv too and we'll see if someone has something better.

----------


## JasonO

Here is a link from the Listserv:

http://www.unitedmfrscatalog.com/lg_...evised/page/18

----------


## dhugdahl

I have used OZ clips to secure framed works to the wall, attached similar to how it would travel in a strip frame. Also B.P hangers are common- http://www.unitedmfrs.com/cart/detail.cfm?item=1908

For metal frames there are "T" type hangers that allow you to hang the work and turn the T to lock it. I have also used a pressure fit to secure metal frames, with two screws or nails at the bottom and two at the top ever so slightly too far apart so the frame stretches to fit. Its not foolproof but it offers enough resistance to hopefully deter someone from forcing it. 

And if you can not affect the frame in any way, stick a vitrine over it.

----------

